# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πληροφορίες για Blue-crowned / Sharp-tailed Conures!βοήθεια!

## XxXristosSs

Μολις γραφτηκα στο φορουμ κ μπραβο σας για την πολυ καλη δουλεια που εχετε κανει!!!

σκεφτομαι να αγορασω εναν παπαγαλο κ συγκεκριμενα το ειδος που αναγραφεται κ στον τιτλο!
θα θελα αν μπορουσατε να μου πειτε καποιες πληροφοριες οπως, τι συμπεριφορα εχουν, τι αναγκες εχουν, αν μιλανε (αν κ δν με ενδιαφερει τοσο αφου δεν παιρνω παπαγαλο μονο για την ομιλια αλλα επειδη εχω τρελα απο μικρος)....
λιγες πληροφοριες για μενα για να καταλαβετε αν ειμαι ικανος να φροντισω εναν τετοιο παπαγαλο!

ειμαι φοιτητης στην αθηνα αλλα καταγομαι απο αρκαδια οποτε ανεβοκατεβαινω συχνα! θα υπαρξει προβλημα αν αφησω τον παπαγαλλο μονο του για μια η το πολυ 2 μερες? επισης για τις διακοπες χριστουγεννων, πασχα κ λιγο το καλοκαιρι υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να τον μεταφερω ή η αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος δεν θα του κανει καλο???

ακομα, απο οσα διαβασα στο φορουμ, θα προτιμησω να τον παρω απο εκτροφειο οποτε αν μπορειτε να μου προτεινετε μερικα στην αθηνα θα το εκτιμουσα!

επισης τι τιμη εχει καθως δεν εχω την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα για πολλα πραγματα!

ακομα εχω ενα προβλημα με τουσ δικους μου οι οποιοι δεν θελουν να το βαζουν στο αμαξι κ να το πηγαινοφερνουν!στην περιπτωση αυτη υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να το μεταφερω καπως αλλιως?αν ναι με τι κοστος?'η ακομα, υπαρχει κανεις που να μπορει να το φροντιζει οσο θα λειπω!!!

σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!

να σας ενημερωσω οτι δεν εχω καθολου πειρα απο παπαγαλλους, δν ειχα κανεναν στο παρελθον, αλλα εχω τοση τρελα απο μικρος που θα ασχολουμαι ολη μερα μαζι του!!!

----------


## thanasis76

καλησπερα φιλε μου!!!! θα σου πω 2-3 πραγματακια χωρις να αναφερθω σε καποιο ειδος....

οταν παρεις ενα παπαγαλο και οχι 2-3 η ζευγαρι ο παπαγαλος να ξερεις οτι εσενα σε βλεπει ως συντροφο του... 
γινετε ενα μαζι σου και σε εχει αναγκη συνεχεια. το να τον αφηνεις 1-2-3 μερες μονο του δεν γινετε... εκτως απο το οτι θα μαραζωνει χωρις εσενα, πρεπει να ξερεις οτι οι παπαγαλοι ειναι πουλια που χρειαζονται καθημερινη καθαριοτητα και για λογους υγειας και για λογους οτι ειναι λιγο βρομικα σαν πουλια, δεν προσεχουν και πολυ οταν τρωνε  ::   ::  
αν τον αφηνεις μονο του μπορει απο τα νευρα του να πεταει τα φαγητα κατω, τα νερα... μεχρι και να αρχισει να αυτοτραυματιζεται....
η μονη λυση θα ηταν να τον περνεις μαζι σου οταν φευγεις για ταξιδια...
αν μπορεσεις να βρεις λυση σε αυτα που σου εγραψα τοτε να μιλησουμε και για το ειδος που θελεις, που ειναι μια πολυ καλη επιλογη.... ενα μηνα το εχω εγω και με εχει τρελανει...  ::   ::

----------


## XxXristosSs

OK για τα σκ μπορω να τα κανονισω!!!

το θεμα ειναι τι γινεται οταν θα χρειαστει να λειψω για πολλες μερες! πως θα τον παιρνω μαζι? δεν θα τ κανει κακο η συνεχης αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος?εστω κ αν αυτο γινεται καθε 4 μηνες....


εσυ αυτο το ειδος εεχεις??ποσο το πηρες και απο που???

----------


## vicky_ath

Χρηστο καταρχας να πω κατι ασχετο!Εχεις ιδιο ονομα με εναν φιλο του αδερφου μου!!!  ::   ::  
Κ τωρα παμε στα σχετικα...!Οσον αφορα τα ταξιδια κ τις μεταφορες, εγω ειμαι της αποψης οτι το πουλακι θα ειναι οπως το μαθεις..αν απο μικρο εχει συνηθισει να πηγαινει ταξιδια τοτε δε θα εχει κ προβλημα!Εμενα τα δικα μου οποτε μπαινουν στο αυτοκινητο ειναι πολυ χαρουμενα!
Αυτο που οι γονεις σου δεν θελουν να το βαζουν στο αυτοκινητο ειναι ενα θεμα βεβαια...θα μπορουσες να παρεις ενα καλαθακι μεταφορας για να μην χρειαζεται να κουβαλας το κλουβι καθε φορα κ να το εχει στο πορτ μπαγκαζ!Ετσι οι γονεις σου δε θα εχουν αμεση επαφη με το πουλακι!Φυσικα αν το αμαξι εχει καλυμμα στο πορτ μπαγκαζ το βγαζουμε για να παιρνει αερα το πουλι!Αλλιως θα αναγκαστεις να ταξιδευεις εσυ μαζι του με το κτελ, παλι με κουτακι μεταφορας κ να τον εχεις στα ποδια σου!Βεβαια αν αρχισει να φωναζει μεσα στο λεωφορειο κ εχει κ κοσμο....δυσκολα τα πραγματα!Φυσικα κ οι 2 αυτες περιπτωσεις προυποθετουν οτι θα εχεις ενα 2ο κλουβι στην Αρκαδια για να τον βαζεις οταν φτανεις εκει!
Τωρα για το ειδος θα σου πουν τα παιδια που εχουν ολες τις απαραιτητες πληροφοριες!Μονο για την τιμη, απο μελος που προσφατα ρωτησε σε εκτροφεα το πουλακι κοστιζει 350 ευρω!Υπολογισε κ τα εξοδα κλουβι, τροφες, παιχνιδια κτλ βεβαια!

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλώς όρισες Χρήστο! Εγώ να σου πω μόνο ότι δεν τους πειράζει τους παπαγάλους συνήθως το ταξίδι και η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος, αν έχουν εξοικειωθεί μαζί σου και σε εμπιστεύονται. Πολλά μέλη παίρνουν τους παπαγάλους τους μαζί όταν φεύγουν και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα νομίζω! Ίσα ίσα, μάλλον ο παπαγάλος θα απολαμβάνει το ταξίδι  ::  
Αν κάνω λάθος ας διορθώσουν τα παιδιά!
Συμφωνώ με το να μην τον αφήνεις τον παπαγάλο μόνο 2 μέρες, δεν είναι ότι θα πάθει κανένα κακό αλλά είναι πολύ έξυπνοι, βαριούνται εύκολα και έχουν ανάγκη την επαφή!
Επίσης, καλά κάνεις και θέλεις να πάρεις από εκτροφέα, έτσι θα πάρεις "έτοιμο" ήμερο πουλάκι και θα κολλήσει μαζί σου σχεδόν αμέσως!
Όσο για τη μεταφορά, που υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το αμάξι και τους γονείς, δε μπορώ να φανταστώ άλλο τρόπο...  ::  Θα πηγαίνετε κάπου εσείς με αμάξι και ο παπαγάλος με ΚΤΕΛ; Δες μήπως μπορεί να λυθεί το θέμα! Ίσως αν τον δουν να τον λατρέψουν  ::  
Τέλος, πρόσφατα έγιναν συζητήσεις για Blue Crowned Conure και θα βρεις πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα!

*Βίκυ γράφαμε ταυτόχρονα!

----------


## XxXristosSs

Παιδια ειλικρινα εχω αρχισει ηδη να δουλευω για να τον παρω αλλα το μεταφορικο ειναι μεγαλο θεμα και μαλιστα το ΜΟΝΟ προβλημα που εχω και δεν τον εχω παρει ακομα!!!

οσο για τα εκτροφεια, διαβασα αποψεις και σκεφτομαι να επισκεφτω ενα.....ξερετε κανενα στην αθηνα? εχω ακουσει για εναν στην βαρη η στην βαρκιζα (δεν θυμαμαι  :: ) αλλα πεφτει λιγο μακρια απο το σπιτι μ!

ειλικρινα, αν καποιος ειχε αναλογη εμπειρια με αναλογο προβλημα το οποιο ελυσε ας μου πει γιατι θα τρελαθω αν δεν τον παρω!!!
κ οποιεσδηποτε αλλες λυσεις που θα προτεινετε, καλοδεχουμενες!!!

αν το λυσω αυτο το θεμα εφυγα κ αυριο που λεει ο λογος να το παρω!!!!

----------


## Kostas297

Γειά κι απο μένα!   ::  
Πριν τον πάρεις θα πρότεινα να σκεφτείς όλες τις παραμέτρους. Με την βοήθεια και των παιδιών εδώ στο forum θα μπορέσεις να καταλήξεις σε μια σωστή επιλογή.

Θα αναφέρω, σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχεις μάθει ή διαβάσει κάπου, πως το συγκεκριμένο με καλή διατροφή και σωστή φροντίδα ζει κατά μέσο όρο για πάνω απο 20 χρόνια.

Τώρα είσαι φοιτητής Αθήνα αλλά αν σε λίγα χρόνια επιστρέψεις στο ίδιο σπίτι με τους δικούς σου, σκέψου...   :: 

 Όταν λες πως οι γονείς σου έχουν πρόβλημα με το να το βάλουν στο αυτοκίνητο, μήπως έχουν πρόβλημα και με το να το έχουν και στο σπίτι;   ::  
Καλό είναι να το εξακριβώσεις απο τώρα που είναι νωρίς γιατί το συγκεκριμένο μπορεί να κάνει αρκετή φασαρία με τις φωνές του και ίσως τους ενοχλεί.Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους πιθανούς γείτονες!  ::   ::  

 Για την τροφή και την φροντίδα αν έχεις σωστή ενημέρωση   ::  και υπομονή, δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει τρόπος να αποτύχεις και πιστεύω η μετακίνηση δεν θα είναι πρόβλημα καθώς υπάρχουν ειδικά κλουβιά μεταφοράς πτηνών, μέχρι και τσάντες για την πλάτη. Αν και το πιό πιθανόν είναι κάποια στιγμή σύντομα να έχεις και το δικό σου αυτοκίνητο οπού θα αποφασίζεις εσυ τι μπαίνει και τι όχι!   :winky:  

Όσο για το πού θα το βρείς αν καταλήξεις, πρόσφατα έψαχνα κι εγώ το ίδιο είδος αλλά Αθήνα δεν βρήκα πουθενά. Μόνο σε εκτροφείο στη Ρόδο και αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να του έχει μείνει μόνο ένα το οποίο είναι μωρό ακόμα και δεν θα σ'αφήσουν να το πάρεις πριν τον Σεπτέμβρη.   ::   ενδεικτική τιμή είναι 350+ ευρώ αναλόγως την ηλικία και το πως έχει μεγαλώσει.

May the force be with you..

----------


## vagelis76

Χρήστο καλώς ήρθες στη παρέα και με το καλό να αποκτήσεις το φιλαράκο που θέλεις.
Συμβουλή μου για το θέμα με τους δικούς σου....πρέπει να τους πείσεις ότι αυτό θέλεις να αποκτήσεις αυτή τη στιγμή και είσαι ικανός να το κάνεις.Επίσης είσαι ικανός να το συντηρήσεις κιόλας για τα επόμενα 20-25 χρόνια.
Το θέμα που δε το βάζουν στο αυτοκίνητο δεν έχω καταλάβει.
Φοβούνται? 
Νομίζουν οτι θα πετάει και θα κατουράει μέσα στο αυτοκίνητό?
Το θεωρούν γρουσουζιά(κάποιοι το πιστεύουν)?
Πιστεύουν οτι θα κολλήσουν κάποια ασθένεια?
Τί απ όλα αυτά?τους έχεις ενημερώσει και δείξει τους τρόπους με τους οποίους θα μπορείς να το μεταφέρεις μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο ακίνδυνα και καθαρά???
Αφού ή επιλογή σου και η απόκτηση κρίνεται και από τους γονείς σου θα πρέπει να το ζυγίσεις το θέμα,να συμφωνήσουν και μετά να προχωρήσεις στην αγορά πιστεύω. Άλλωστε χρόνια μπροστά σου έχεις πολλά και ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα μετά το φανταρικό σου να προχωρήσεις....γιατί εκείνη τη περίοδο που θα υπηρετείς τη μαμά πατρίδα που θα είναι ο κολλημένος επάνω σου(τότε)φιλαράκος??????

----------


## XxXristosSs

@kostas297

Στην αθηνα μενω μονος μου οποτε δν εχω κανενα προβλημα! και οταν θα ειμαι αρκαδια, εχω εναν χωρο και θα τον εχω εκει!!! με τους γειτονες δεν παιζει προβλημα αφου ειναι αραιοκατοικημενη η περιοχη....



@vagelis

βασικα δεν ξερω και εγω που κολλανε!!!γενικα, δεν τους αρεσει να εχουν μεσα στο σπιτι κατοικιδιο, δεν συμφωνουνε απλως!!!
δεν φοβουνται, ουτε απο θεμα καθαριοτητας ουτε για ασθενειες!! απλως δεν τα θελουν μεσα στο σπιτι! βασικα η μανα μ εχει το προβλημα γιατι τον πατερα μ πιστευω θα τον πεισω αφου εχουμε μαζι καμια 60αρια καναρινια σε μεγαλη κλυβα κ εχουμε κ οι 2 τρελα με τα πτηνα!!!

οπως ειπα κ πιο πανω εχω στην αρκαδια χωρο που μπορω να τον εχω εκει!!!

κσερετε που μπορω να ψαξω για τροπους μεταφορας?οπως για την τσαντα πλατης κ διαφορα που αναφαιρατε???εχετε κανα λινκ?


ΥΓ Οσο για το φανταρικο εχω πολλα χρονια για αυτο μπροστα μ! τουλαχιστον 6, 3-4 χρονια σπουδες ακομα και 2 μεταπτυχιακο!!!μπορει μεχρι τοτε να εχει καταργηθει κιολασ, ετσι οπως το πανε!!! χαχα
εξαλλου δεν αντεχω να περιμενω ουτε μηνα να το παρω, ποσο μαλλον 6 χρονια!!!

----------


## Kostas297

Εννοώ κάτι σαν το Pak-o-bird εδώ.

http://www.24parrot.com/category.asp...ump=0&sfile=1=

----------


## XxXristosSs

καλη λλυση αυτη!

μπορω να το μεταφερω ασφαλες και καθαρα μεσα σε αυτο???

επισης ο παπαγαλος δεν θα εχει κανενα προβλημα να κανει πολυωρο ταξιδι μεσα σε αυτο???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ναι μπορείς.Έχω στην κατοχή μου blue crown conure και ταξιδεύει μαζί μου απο τριών μηνών.Ποτέ δεν αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα ,έμαθε απο μικρός,τώρα μπαίνει μόνος του στο κλουβί μεταφοράς και του αρέσει κιόλας.

----------


## thanasis76

εχω κι εγω εδω και λιγο καιρο blue crown conure και πρεπει να σου πω οτι ειναι πολυ ομορφο, και πανεξυπνο. 
φασαρια γενικα δεν κανει. οταν φευγω απο διπλα του φωναζει λιγο αλλα οχι να τσιριζει...
το βραδυ που το βαζω για υπνο τιποτα...
παντος για μεταφορα μπορεις και ενα κλουβι μικρο για να το εχεις και να το κοιτας κι ολας και να σε βλεπει....
τετοιο παπαγαλο θα βρεις τωρα στο εκτροφειο στην Ροδο μονο που εχει φετινη γεννα....
οσο για τιμες μπορεις να το βρεις απο 250-400 περιπου...
μιλαμε για ταισμενα στο χερι, αρα μαθημενα στον ανθρωπο...

----------


## XxXristosSs

Παιδια τα δκα σας μιλανε καθολου???
τα  βγαζετε εξω απο το κλουβι??αν ναι μετα απο ποσο καιρο τα βγαλατε??

βασικα επειδη δεν γνωριζω, ποσο μηνων ειναι οταν γινεται η αγορα??

----------


## thanasis76

> Παιδια τα δκα σας μιλανε καθολου???
> τα  βγαζετε εξω απο το κλουβι??αν ναι μετα απο ποσο καιρο τα βγαλατε??
> 
> βασικα επειδη δεν γνωριζω, ποσο μηνων ειναι οταν γινεται η αγορα??



εγω φιλε το βγαζω απο το κλουβι του καθε μερα, παιζουμε, πεταει, γενικα να ξεμουδιαζει...
τον εβγαλα απο το κλουβι του απο την πρωτη μερα που το πηρα. 
αν θυμαμαι καλα τα αγοραζεις οταν ειναι 3 μηνων... χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος...
γενικα τα πουλανε οταν ξεκινησουν να τρωνε μονα τους...

----------


## XxXristosSs

OK ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΑς ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!!!ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Όταν είμαι σπίτι είναι συνεχώς έξω στο σταντ.Ο δικός μου ήταν ήμερος απο την πρώτη στιγμή ήταν έξω.Τον πήρα τριών μηνών.

----------


## Kostas297

::  Χρήστο, χθες ανέφερα στο εκτροφείο της Ρόδου πως ίσως έχω κάποιον που ενδιαφέρεται για blue crown και με ρωτάνε αν ισχύει γιατί κάποιος άλλος τους πήρε και ενδιαφέρεται κι αυτός. Μήπως ήσουν εσύ κατά τύχη; 
Δεν θέλω να βιαστείς να κάνεις κάτι πριν είσαι σίγουρος για την απόφαση, αλλά αν όντως το σκέφτεσαι και δεν είσαι εσύ αυτός που πήρε τηλέφωνο, θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις πριν το πάρουν!

----------


## XxXristosSs

Oχι δεν ημουν εγω!!

θα τηλεφωνησω να μαθω πηροφοριες παντως αυριο το πρωι κιολας!

----------


## Kostas297

Περιμένουμε νέα λοιπόν!  ::

----------


## XxXristosSs

Kαλημερα!!!

Πηρα στο εκτροφειο στην ροδο και μ ειπαν οτι εχουν τετοια πουλια και ειναι εωδομαδων..ακομα το ταιζουν στο χερι.

Κολλαω λιγο ομως στο οτι πριν το αγορασω θα θελα να το δω με τα ματια μ πρωτα, μην παρω γουρουνι στο σακι! αν κ εχω ακουσει τα κλτερα για το συγκεκριμενο εκτροφειο, δεν ξερω! τι λετε?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Η μεταφορά είναι εύκολη και στο εμπόριο υπάρχουν πολλά που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις.Σου βάζω μερικές φωτογραφίες για να πάει μια ιδέα. Εγώ έχω κάτι σαν τα δύο πρώτα.Η Αρκαδία είναι και κοντά στην Αθήνα δεν έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Kαλημερα!!!
> 
> Πηρα στο εκτροφειο στην ροδο και μ ειπαν οτι εχουν τετοια πουλια και ειναι εωδομαδων..ακομα το ταιζουν στο χερι.
> 
> Κολλαω λιγο ομως στο οτι πριν το αγορασω θα θελα να το δω με τα ματια μ πρωτα, μην παρω γουρουνι στο σακι! αν κ εχω ακουσει τα κλτερα για το συγκεκριμενο εκτροφειο, δεν ξερω! τι λετε?


Τότε κάνε ένα ταξιδάκι στη Ρόδο και βλέπεις μόνος σου.

----------


## XxXristosSs

Ειναι αδυνατον να παω στην ροδο!!!

ειναι πλ μακρια κ τα λεφτα πολλα!!!

λετε να τους εμπιστευτω???
η μηπως υπαρχει καποιος απο ροδο πουμπορει να τσεκαρει?

----------


## Kostas297

Μου έστειλαν εμένα φωτογραφίες την περασμένη βδομάδα την οποία σου παραθέτω απο κάτω. Είναι το τέρμα πάνω και το κάτω κάτω. Τα δύο μεσαία είναι Brown Throated & Gold Capped Conure. Το ένα από τα δύο το κράτησαν για μένα, δεν ξέρω ποιο. Οπότε το ελεύθερο θα είναι ένα εκ των δύο. Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα αρκετά!  ::

----------


## XxXristosSs

Tα brown throated kai ta gold capped ειναι στις ιδιες τιμες με το blue crowned???

----------


## Kostas297

Θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις το εκτροφείο, δεν έχω ιδέα! Δεν είναι το ίδιο είδος ούτε στη συμπεριφορά ούτε στην εμφάνιση, ούτε στο μέγεθος, ούτε καν στο όριο ζωής...

----------


## XxXristosSs

Ο blue crowned σε πετ σοπ θα εχει μεγαλη διαφορα στην τιμη???

----------


## vicky_ath

Γιατι ποιο πετ σοπ εχει blue-crowned????  ::

----------


## XxXristosSs

Τι σε κνενα πετ σοπ δεν βρισκεις?????

ουτε με παραγγελια???

----------


## vicky_ath

Γιατι να παρεις απο ξενα πετ σοπ???Τι νοημα εχει αυτο?
Εσυ ειπες οτι ηθελες να δεις το πουλακι απο κοντα!Αν παρεις απο αλλη χωρα θα το δεις?
Επισης σκεψου οτι θα εχεις πολυ περισσοτερα μεταφορικα(αεροπλανο...)κ επισης αν κατι παει στραβα μετα τρεχα να βρεις το δικιο σου....
Εγω δε θα το ρισκαρα παντως!
Επισης στη Ροδο δεν ειναι κ τοσο τραγικο να πας ενα Σ/Κ!Θα εχεις κ την ευκαιρια να δεις το πουλακι αν τοσο πολυ το θελεις!

----------


## Kostas297

Κοίτα να δεις τί γίνεται... Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά του είδους είναι ίδια σε όλα τα Blue Crown. Σε μέγεθος και εμφανισιακά θα είναι ίδια. Όσο για το χαρακτήρα του πουλιού, είναι κάτι που αν δεν το ζήσεις για πολύ καιρό δεν θα το μάθεις. Η συμπεριφορά του γενικότερα είναι κάτι που αν το πάρεις απο μικρό διαμορφώνεται απο εσένα τον ίδιο κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό. 
Αυτό που σ'ενδιαφέρει είναι το πουλί να έχει μεγαλώσει σωστά και με φροντίδα και κατά προτίμηση να είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι για να έχει συνηθήσει τους ανθρώπους και την επαφή.
Σε pet shop αν βρεις κανένα που να έχει blue crown, (εγώ μόνο Sun βρήκα) θα το έχει φέρει από εξωτερικό, θα είναι αγνώστο το πως μεγάλωσε, και το πουλί θα είναι ταλαιπωρημένο από τη μεταφορά. Αν δεν είναι εξωτερικού, θα είναι απο εκτροφείο εδώ γιατί κι αυτοί δίνουν κάποια σε pet shops, ακόμα κι αυτό της Ρόδου, αλλά και πάλι δεν νομίζω να σου πουν για το πως μεγάλωσε γιατί πιθανότατα δεν θα ξέρουν. Και να είσαι σίγουρος πως η τιμή του παίζει και να είναι η διπλάσια αν όχι παραπάνω. 

Choose your destiny...  ::

----------


## Kostas297

Είχαμε καμία εξέλιξη;

----------

